# Daemons!



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

So here I am, creating a project log to try and keep myself in a decent pace to finish this army in time! (Which would be 14th of October, 15th is the day I leave for the tournament!) 

This will also be my first dive into working with greenstuff for other things than fixing gaps in metal models 

It should be noted that I don't particularly fancy the Fiend models, and at such an outrageous price I find them a bit expensive, so I came up with a creation I have seen a few times across the interwebs: 









And considering there is no Herald on Chariot model, here are two of my planned 4 Heralds of Tzeentch on chariot, using the Tomb Kings Chariots as a bare skeleton:

































You'll have to excuse the poor camerawork and cluttered desk. 

Any criticism and helpful tips would be greatly appreciated!
_Let me know what you think!_


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the use of the Khemri chariot. 
Maybe some flames like the Disk has would add to the daemonic feel to it.

The GS rein is a bit uneven for my liking, but as you say first GS attempt.
Rolling it out on a smooth tile helps get a even thickness.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers for the feedback. Flames, huh... I'll see what I can do on the third chariot! 

I'll also try out the smooth tile for the even reins. You learn something new every day!  

Expect more tomorrow! Including some paint on either seekers or fiends!

Any thoughts on how to make the ending of the chariot a bit more... smooth? I feel it ends kind of awkward.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Shitz, I like these! Have some Rep ma friend!

Edit - did you post 1 second before me?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright, the first painted Fiend is out!
Let me know what you think. 
The wash isn't totally dry yet, by the way.

And it should be noted that the pictures does not do the model justice:


















So, waddaya think? (And I know you lurk here, Tossidin! You'll see it better in person on Tuesday  )

Edit: Got some better pictures! Silly camera with your silly settings that don't save.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> So, waddaya think? (And I know you lurk here, Tossidin! You'll see it better in person on Tuesday  )


Heh, so I can drive you? Are the daemons asking for a ride as they dont have their own transport? 

It is looking quite good. The only thing missing is contrast though. Maybe it was intentional, but I would suggest painting at least the eyes in another colour, green maybe. 
Other than that I like the colour palette, including different shades of pink makes the model "pop out" more. 
Of course, the light on your desk, and the undry wash may make it look different than in real life, so I will be sure to check it out tomorrow. 
A painted base would also help though :wink:

Now back to my own painting project.......


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

All the fiends are now painted! My hand hurts, because the gods demand Sacrifice! >_>

Without further ado, I give you mah fiends: 



















The last ones still have wash drying. 

and the camera does something weird to the redness... 

Well, more comments to touch ups etc and general words of praise will be
accepted gladly


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent! I love 'em!

You can disregard that last part of my PM if you're reading this


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Excellent! I love 'em!
> 
> You can disregard that last part of my PM if you're reading this


Hehe, I figured you'd find it by the time I read it 

Tuesday is warhammer day, so _probably_ won't get something up. But one never knows.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> Tuesday is warhammer day, so _probably_ won't get something up. But one never knows.


Dude! You don't have any obligations, no school nor job, so do something usual and paint moar! :wink:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Dude! You don't have any obligations, no school nor job, so do something usual and paint moar! :wink:


Rub it in, why don't you!

Heading to Denmark with the family tomorrow. Fine time to paint the rest of my army!

Here's the rest of the Heralds, primed and ready for paint!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh dear, second page! That means it's time to bump it... Bring forth the Seekers to drag us to the front!




























Any comments are welcome, as always. 

Now, I notice that I have to make the eyes look less dulled down. 
Have at it!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

The steed looks good, but the daemonette irks me as I feel I can see primer through the paint. Have you used to few layers of thin paint?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I honestly can't see where you thought there would be to little pink. It was thin, indeed, but it was multiple layers. Perhaps a too heavy wash. I'll try to correct it and get back with it tomorrow. If anything, I would claim the steed had perhaps to thin a coat :\


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice work. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Page two? Tsk.

A whole squad of Seekers to bring us to the front!










Lemme know what you think


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Spider idea works really well, might do the same for my own Daemon army when I get to adding Fiends. +Rep


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> The Spider idea works really well, might do the same for my own Daemon army when I get to adding Fiends. +Rep


Thank you 

Damn it! Page two again! Bring forth all the Seekers to pull us forward!










As always, any comments appreciated.

Net'll be out for now, so I'll be back tomorrow night with a herald or two!


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you could add a little more highlight to the claws of your Daemonettes. Maybe throw a few different colors in there to add some variety and make the claws pop out more. Nice job so far though. +rep


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Alrighty! Back home! More painting without breaking my back or killing my eyes due to poor lighting  
Here's some of one of the Heralds, for now. Going to smoothen out the tail a bit, and maybe add some more colour to the Seeker. Fairly happy with the Flamer on the chariot. Back side of the book looks terribad on the picture, so will touch that up as well.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

More Daemons!

A size comparison with my fiends, and GW's fiend 


















More heralds!




























Sure hate to double-post.

And I can't be perfect, so I'll gladly take any criticism or tips


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I love this army you have going. I'm thinking of diversifying my Daemon Army more and more everyday. This just makes me want to do it even more. 

Have some rep!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

And there we have it. The army is finished! Full army shots will have to wait, but have a Daemon Prince while you wait for me to take some pictures later on, as I am currently in preperations to travel for the aforementioned tournament!




























The list, if anyone cares for it, is as follows:
4 Heralds of Tzeentch with Bolt, Master of Sorcery, We are Legion.

2 Fiends of Slaanesh x6 W\ Might.

2x Plaguebearers x5 with an icon (spare points. Don't generally bother with Icons.) 

2xPlaguebearers x5 

2x Seekers of Slaanesh x5

3x Daemon Prince w\ MoT, Iron Hide, Bolt.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

It seems like it would be a minor element, but I really do like your daemonette-spider hybrid with tail much better than the other versions that I've seen. :good:


----------

